# GPU DB lookup for Intel 630 fails



## Assimilator (Aug 5, 2020)

Clicking "Lookup" in GPU-Z takes me to https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/

A Fiddler trace shows that GPU-Z is trying to hit https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/lookup?gpu=32c3da-8086:3E9B-1028:0905..0.350.1150. (including trailing period), which redirects to https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/lookup?gpu=32c3da-8086:3E9B-1028:0905..0.350.1150. (again with trailing period), which redirects to https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/ - I assume because my device isn't in the GPU DB yet. Still, it would be nice to have a message on the page saying "unknown device, please submit BIOS or post info in forums" or somesuch.

Looking at the GPU DB for CFL GT2 I find https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/uhd-graphics-630.c3262 which has the CPU I'm using (9750H) listed. But the shaders/ROPs/TMUs listed on that page are completely different to what GPU-Z is reporting.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 5, 2020)

Weird, this should be working. On holiday until next week, remind me if i forget to get back to you


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 5, 2020)

No probs boss man, enjoy your time off!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 3, 2020)

I dont know if you fixed this yet, reminder



W1zzard said:


> Weird, this should be working. On holiday until next week, remind me if i forget to get back to you





Assimilator said:


> No probs boss man, enjoy your time off!


Gpuz doesnt read ALUs (shading units) for intel it just reads EUs


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank for reporting, this is fixed now 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/lookup?gpu=32c3da-8086:3E9B-1028:0905..0.350.1150.The links in 1st post won't work because XenForo removes the trailing dot from the URL when it turns it into a clickable link


----------

